# iPhone display problem



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

My iPhone has a weird display problem. The bottom right corner has a white gradient that is always displayed. It obviously shows up most when black is the background. Rotating the screen doesn't change it. Those dead pixel pages don't help fix anything. Basically, it is a permanent load of hot pixels. I took a picture to show it to a Roger's support dude. After all of their mandatory troubleshooting (it took over 2 hours), they finally setup a swap.

Has anyone heard of, or seen this before?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Defective. Take it to an Apple store for a swap. Or deal with Rogers.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Defective. Take it to an Apple store for a swap. Or deal with Rogers.


Not that there is an Apple store in Ottawa, but from what I understand, only Rogers can take care of the product support. Apple doesn't even sell the phones in Canada.

As mentioned in my post, Roger's is replacing it.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Did the phone get wet?


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

ryank said:


> Did the phone get wet?


hells no. I've been taking great care of it. no drops, no wetting, and when I have to fart, I put it down and I leave the room.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

bouche said:


> Not that there is an Apple store in Ottawa, but from what I understand, only Rogers can take care of the product support. Apple doesn't even sell the phones in Canada.
> 
> As mentioned in my post, Roger's is replacing it.


Apple doesn't sell them, but they have stock for replacements (I'm told). Also, all Apple products have warranties directly through Apple as well as any others...


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Apple doesn't sell them, but they have stock for replacements (I'm told). Also, all Apple products have warranties directly through Apple as well as any others...


Yup. I had mine replaced over the counter this evening at the Apple Store.

Painless.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

UPDATE: 2 days after phoning in and having a replacement setup, I have received my replacement phone.

I thought it would take a couple of weeks, but it was only 2 days! unexpected fantastic support.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeepdude said:


> Yup. I had mine replaced over the counter this evening at the Apple Store.
> 
> Painless.


I hope to do this as well. The left front of the phone, in between the screen and the bezel, is a thin opening which you can see straight into the phone and light leaks out. All kinds of dust and crud will get in there and eventually under the screen. Not good!


----------

